# Other pets - photo function NOW WORKING



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So I want to test the photo function on the site and I thought I'd start a thread on what other pets members have and love.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope, didn't work. Sorry folks.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

sad - I always look forward to photos and consider them to be one of the main draws for this site. Hmmmm, no photos, ........less membership activity,,,,,,,,,,,,,sponsors notice, pull ads,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,no more site. Seems simple. Does Yungster know?


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Probably the biggest reason activity on this site is dwindling is the problems with loading pictures and videos, Facebook group pages are so much easier to use


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Facebook is easier, but far less useful. Too much pointless noise, too little real communication and information . I will miss BCAquaria if it dies from neglect.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

mmm.... not working.... still


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

shaobo said:


> View attachment 175380
> 
> 
> mmm.... not working.... still


This image worked for me.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

It seems to me we have been protesting the direction of this site for some time now. My photo is taken from another context (anti-Trans Mountain protest), but is appropriate in this context too


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

So, I can see the image above from stratos, and when I click on it it enlarges, as well, I can open the image from shaobo, but not the image from seahorse fan. I guess, maybe there is a way to do it, just not quite as easy as it was before. Will have to check out the posting regs.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I 100% agree. Sight is way less useful without photos. I mean how hard is it? Do you know we have cars that drive themselves now lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So now that the photo posting issue is supposed to be resolved, let's try it again.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG it worked!!! (Happy dancing)


----------

